# Converting to 134a on 85 300zx



## GarrettQ (Jun 26, 2009)

First off im new to the forum. 

I searched the classic section for something similar to my question but couldnt find any results, so if i posted a commonly asked question and i somehow missed the threads, i appoligize.

Ok, i just recently purchased an 85 300zx non turbo. The ac doesnt work and it seems that there is no freon in the system, so i may have a leak too. What would it take to convert this R12 system over to 134a the correct way? I know i need a new compressor, and i have been told to replace the dryer as well. What else would i need?

As someone who knows nothing about AC, any help is Greatly appreciated.

GarrettQ


----------

